# Do you know which supplier made this topbar hive?



## Nordak (Jun 17, 2016)

Appears to be backyard hive. backyardhive.com


----------



## odfrank (May 13, 2002)

Thank you. Found the value on the website. A good score for me. Had died out, a swarm moved in, somebody sprayed them dead, I got the called and offered to haul it away for free. I couldn't figure out what else they had in mind. An hour to clean it. A hit with the hot pressure wash and a winter of airing out and hopefully it will be habitable.


----------



## Nordak (Jun 17, 2016)

Nice! They by all appearances seem to be excellent hives. That was a great find, congratulations. Shame they destroyed the swarm.


----------



## DavidZ (Apr 9, 2016)

bummer, I would be seriously worried about what poison they sprayed on or in the hive to kill the bee's.
All poison's use a oil and a solvent as a carrier for the poison as a penetrator.
My concern would be the poison that has been absorbed into the wood, it did, and that stuff can't be washed/scrubbed off or out.
can't be baked out by the sun, and the half life of most poisons means they stay for years as a residual.
bee careful with that hive


----------



## odfrank (May 13, 2002)

I got the hive following a complex story. A guy from New York called, he got my name from the local club swarm list. He said "the hive has NOT been sprayed" which of course set off the alarm bells. He had a guy in Texas send me this picture showing that obviously the hive had been sprayed. Finally the owner contacted me, who said the first two guys worked for some kind of internet administrative assistant app, who he had hired to solve his problem. His story was that the hive belonged to a friend that wanted it back, that it had died in winter, that he had at some point opened it, and that a few days before a swarm had moved in. He had no idea who had sprayed it, RIGHT. It still had dying bees when I got there. It looked like a nice hive so I offered to haul it away. From my experience with other sprayed hives I have gotten, they were re-usable when I put bees in them after half a year of airing out and washing.


----------



## aunt betty (May 4, 2015)

You have to treat them "spayed with pesticide" hives like they are radioactive.


----------



## Jon Wolff (Apr 28, 2013)

A lot of beekeepers shellac the inside of their hTBH to promote condensation inside the hive, which might be a way to safely seal any remaining pesticide residue from the bees. Take a look at this Biobees link. http://www.biobees.com/forum/viewtopic.php?t=16205


----------

